# 2 in the bag



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Good outing, 2 bunnies in the bag. Tasty. Austin Bachmeier hit the first one after unloading 7 shells. And we loaded the second with about 4 ounces of lead. Still tasty.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

nice job! i wanna go this weekend for some. Whered u go. im not suprised about austin goin rambo style!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

It was only 5.... Through Trees....  I got him didn't I?? SBE Let em have it.... I can't believe how good the things taste. Stolenbase, bunnies are everywhere, find some thick wooded areas, and get to walking...


----------

